# Beer vs. Diet Coke



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

I know neither would be considered healthy, but if you had to choose one over the other, which would you consider to be more healthy?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm gonna go with beer. The artificial sweeteners in Diet Coke are worse, in my mind, than the empty beer calories.

Besides, beer tastes better.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

If I had to choose one it would be beer. Fermented grains have been around a lot longer than aspartame and artificial coloring. I'm confident the odds of my body being able to process the beer are higher than the diet coke. That being said, it would probably depend on the beer. I'd imagine some of them are so full of additives, it might be a closer contest (although I can't imagine the circumstance under which I'd choose diet coke).


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Beer. It contains B-vitamins, as well as other vitamins and minerals. Particularly depending on the production methods - I'd be more confident of a microbrewery using traditional fermenting processes. I wouldn't use it as my primary source of vitamins, but compared to the processed chemical brew that is Coke, beer is healthier.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
I'd be more confident of a microbrewery using traditional fermenting processes.

This is what we buy; fresh, organic, unpasteurised and unfiltered cloudy beer, either dark or blonde, from a Cretan microbrewery. It is really delicious, no comparison with the commercial beer. I noticed that you can get these kind of beers mostly all over Europe, perhaps they do exist in the US too.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

BEER. No doubt about it.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Beer. Hands down!


----------



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

That is what I thought! A recent visit from MIL made me think. She would consume 3-4 cans of diet Coke a day, and would look down on me for having a few beers in the afternoon/evening.
She is always right, never wrong, according to her. Too bad she's drinking poison everyday!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidandspencersmom* 
That is what I thought! A recent visit from MIL made me think. She would consume 3-4 cans of diet Coke a day, and would look down on me for having a few beers in the afternoon/evening.
She is always right, never wrong, according to her. Too bad she's drinking poison everyday!

Hmmm....well I hesitate to raise this...but 3-4 cans of Coke vs. "a few beers" EVERY day? Pot-kettle either way. As you said yourself:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidandspencersmom* 
I know neither would be considered healthy.....

There are a lot of delicious healthy beverage options available, starting with lovely, thirst-quenching water.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Hmmm....well I hesitate to raise this...but 3-4 cans of Coke vs. "a few beers" EVERY day? Pot-kettle either way. As you said yourself:

There are a lot of delicious healthy beverage options available, starting with lovely, thirst-quenching water.

I never saw where the OP said she was drinking beer "EVERY" day.

That said, I vote beer too. But we drink a TON of water, also!


----------



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you for your feedback. Drinking beer is not an every day thing, but do really like it!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Beer.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

REAL beer, hands down. A couple of readable, non-poisonous ingredients wins hands down. Now, mass-produced, highly processed commercial beer in aluminum cans......it would be a toss up. They would probably contain a lot of the same garbage.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Beer! Too many chemicals/artificial ingredients in diet coke for me.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidandspencersmom* 
That is what I thought! A recent visit from MIL made me think. She would consume 3-4 cans of diet Coke a day, and would look down on me for having a few beers in the afternoon/evening.
She is always right, never wrong, according to her. Too bad she's drinking poison everyday!

Was your MIL looking down on you because of the "healthiness" of the two...or just based on the fact that one is alcoholic and one is non?

I am a health nut and non-drinker....so I could "look down" on either of them for varying reasons!

In the case of those two, I would say both are best in moderation. Though, I'm sure beer would be "healthier."


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicky2* 
I never saw where the OP said she was drinking beer "EVERY" day.

That said, I vote beer too. But we drink a TON of water, also!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidandspencersmom* 
Thank you for your feedback. Drinking beer is not an every day thing, but do really like it!









Ah! Apologies. I misread the post as saying MIL had 3-4 cans of Coke during the daytime and then OP would have a few beers in the afternoon/evening of the same day. The way the run-on sentence was written made that leap pretty easy. Sorry about that.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Beer, in a heartbeat.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Beer. I really like the Beer from New Belgium Brewing Company http://www.newbelgium.com/

I don't actually like Diet Coke. If you said regular Coke I might be more torn


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Unless you are staying hydrated while driving your car (or operating heavy machinery) . . .


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Beer, absolutely. I'd drink it over diet soda any day! (and I don't really care for most beers).


----------



## chezlyryan (Mar 1, 2005)

Beer over diet coke any day ( a non-driving day)


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Beer!


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't drink, but I would vote beer.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Beer is probably more healthy.

But I love both


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I like real beer. Sam Adams Noble Pils is a current favorite! Diet coke I am not a fan of. If I drink soda I go for the full sugar/HFCS stuff, and just don't even try to make the claim that it's healthy.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Not a good choice. I loathe diet drinks and don't have a taste for beer.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

beer of course! (unless it's really bad beer that is made with corn etc.)
and to support your argument:
in the early US colonies, there wasn't much else that people drank.. (well, it was mostly cider, but still) men, women, AND kids.
and.. haven't







you ever seen the old guinness adds that suggest that beer is healthy for you?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

beer.
diet coke is badness...


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Unpasteurized beer brewed traditionally is actually quite healthy. Medieval people drank it with breakfast all the time - it was a great source of nutrition for them.

I once worked in a lab testing beer and for SURE I would say beer is healthier - even pasteurized beer - than any kind of pop with sugar or artificial sweetener.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Beer. Made from real ingredients ever since people figured out you could ferment grains.=real food. Diet soda=not real food. I see nothing wrong with the moderate use of all kinds of real foods--beer, wine, chocolate, sugar. Won't touch stuff that's pretending to be food but is mostly chemicals.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Beer!! DUH!!


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Frankly, if I had to visit my mother in law for a while, I'd need a few beers every day too.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueridgewoman* 
Frankly, if I had to visit my mother in law for a while, I'd need a few beers every day too.









LOL, mine lives in a house on my property.....9 ft. from my house. Our beer bill is higher than I'd like it to be. We buy kits and make our own.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Beer


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Beer. I think quality beer is quite nutritious, and I wish I liked it...but I don't.


----------

